
1 in 3 Michigan workers tested opened fake 'phishing' email - Mononokay
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/michigan-workers-tested-opened-fake-phishing-email-53806850
======
Mononokay
It's fascinating to me how behind-the-times some areas of the world are. Not
surprising, given I know family members who would have clicked on a similar
email, but it's bizarre that it's still a thing within itself.

